

Principles of Lighting and Rendering [19:36] - joelg236
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUxcVzpeFqc&list=PLqSz8wYk5VJTx5CmwWsfMjvfhEXUX8Mrm

======
Keyframe
My title got cut off. It's a presentation/lecture by John Carmack on basics of
Lighting and Rendering. It covers lots of basics and is easy to follow.

